# This is NOT a Complaint



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

My Fire is supposed to be here tomorrow.  As we all can see, there are lots of Fire threads and posts.  Given the uniqueness and newness of the Fire there will continue to be numerous posts so why not a separate section just for the Fire?  I think this would be a great help to both Fire owners and non-owners.  Just a suggestion for discussion....  Not a single complaint of any type about this site as it exists now and a great big thank you to everyone who maintains and helps with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I think that's a good idea.


----------



## jeremy81 (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree. The devices are different enough that it warrants a separate section.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We've talked about it, and we're considering it, thanks for bringing it up.  Right now, the Fire and Touch shipping are the major Kindle-related news, so we think it's appropriate to stay here for the next few days. Bear with us Fire-fanatics as we celebrate!

Betsy


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We've talked about it, and we're considering it, thanks for bringing it up. Right now, the Fire and Touch shipping are the major Kindle-related news, so we think it's appropriate to stay here for the next few days. Bear with us Fire-fanatics as we celebrate!
> 
> Betsy


Okay, Betsy, we can be put on hold for now. My Fire will be here tomorrow a day early with my Prime free 2-day shipping. I'm looking forward to a discussion on "must have" apps. Thanks as always for you help and most valuable input!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's a worthy suggestion!

Betsy


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Probably a good idea.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi y'all!

We've talked it over in Admin, and sometime this morning, Harvey is going to create a Fire board, and we'll move the Fire Talk there. 

Here's the announcement by Harvey:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91720.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Aaaannnndddd. . . . it's HERE!


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Aaaannnndddd. . . . it's HERE!


Yes it is and I sure wasn't on hold for long at all. Many thanks for this new section. This will make things easier for us to fire up our Fires.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Shastastan said:


> Yes it is and I sure wasn't on hold for long at all. Many thanks for this new section. This will make things easier for us to fire up our Fires.


Well, actually, we started discussing it amongst the mod squad when the fire was first announced. . . but waited to see if it was something that would be helpful or just make for more confusion. . . . . with two pages of threads here already, it seems to have been the right choice!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And, as the Fire was "Kindle News" it seemed appropriate to have the discussions start in Let's Talk Kindle.    But it was time to break it out!  Thanks for suggestion and the patience!

Betsy


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And, as the Fire was "Kindle News" it seemed appropriate to have the discussions start in Let's Talk Kindle.  But it was time to break it out! Thanks for suggestion and the patience!
> 
> Betsy


Well, you guys were already way ahead of me so no thanks are expected. Again, this section will really be a big help to us new Fire owners---not to mention Amazon Customer Service. Hope they also appreciate this Board.


----------

